
Show HN: Stream your pen/paper, explain remote students super effectively - txzenwozb
https://show.veda.ai/?hn=1
======
txzenwozb
Hello HN, Lot of educators are now teaching remotely but the most favourite
tool of a teacher, whiteboard/blackboard is missing from their teaching
arsenal

To project their physics experiments, chemistry labs, even good old pen &
paper live

We built a p2p way to stream any smartphone camera to a browser while they are
streaming their screeen live to students on zoom, google meet etc

Please do checkout and leave your valuble feedback.
[https://show.veda.ai/](https://show.veda.ai/)

~~~
tastroder
Thanks, just to clarify: your servers are only used for the handshake here and
the video is kept completely local right?

PS: [https://show.veda.ai/demo.jpg](https://show.veda.ai/demo.jpg) I hate how
accurate this picture reflects parts of my improvised setup. :)

~~~
santosh898
Yes, our servers are only for signalling.

> PS: [https://show.veda.ai/demo.jpg](https://show.veda.ai/demo.jpg) I hate
> how accurate this picture reflects parts of my improvised setup. :)

Nice, we wanted to show the bare minimum required to use the tool.

~~~
arthurcolle
This worked fine when I first used it, but now it asks for audio/microphone
permissions even though in my father's use case he is just using the video
aspect and then using Zoom for the audio/video with his students.

Can you push a fix to not require all three permissions to work?

------
arthurcolle
This worked fine when I first used it, but now it asks for audio/microphone
permissions even though in my father's use case he is just using the video
aspect and then using Zoom for the audio/video with his students.

Can you push a fix to not require all three permissions to work?

------
aaossa
Hi, this sounds really usefl and wanted to give it a try, but the connection
hanged while trying to connect. I was able to scan the URL in my phone and
open the browser (Firefox Nightly), but couldn't see it in action. My phone
was stuck in "Peer Created", while desktop (Firefox Developer Edition) was at
"Reconnecting!". Is it a network problem on my side?

~~~
santosh898
Hello, I'm a developer behind it. Can you tell us which OS you are on in both
phone and desktop? And does both the devices are on same network?

~~~
aaossa
Sorry for the delay. I'm on Android (phone) and Windows (desktop). At the
moment of the test I was in the same network I think.

~~~
txzenwozb
Hello fellow hacker, we tried a lot of hit this issue before sending this
message but couldn't.

Can you pls try again making sure both are same network. We have made a
conscious decision not to use a TURN server as we don't want any traffic to go
via us.

~~~
galacticdessert
I have the same issue with Firefox on Windows :). How can I help you in
reproducing it?

------
ggrelet
Awesome idea, but I can't seem to make it work. See both mobile and desktop
screenshots here: [https://imgur.com/a/LnM2Uej](https://imgur.com/a/LnM2Uej)
(Safari on both iOS 13 and macOS 10.15)

~~~
santosh898
Thank you for the detailed logs,Can you please confirm if both the devices are
on same local network?

~~~
ggrelet
They are.

------
jsilence
What benefit does this have over a cheaply USB webcam and OBS with the obs-
virtualcam plugin?

~~~
superhuzza
Realistically do most people even have separate webcams at home?

I know I don't, but there's at least 5 smartphones somewhere in the house.
Harnessing those cameras via wifi is pretty useful.

~~~
copperx
I don't have a separate webcam, but I use my Pixel 2 as an OBS webcam with
DroidCamX with much better quality that a fancy $200 Logitech webcam. There is
a similar app for iOS. Even better, you can use multiple phones for different
angles or to point to a notepad.

------
sh53
Can we save the recording?

~~~
txzenwozb
We sure can do it technologically and i imagine you want something like
project Haven.

But considering the usecase of streaming for teaching, like other comment
mentioned there are other ways to do it and if there are more requests for
this, we would be happy to add

